# Which Apple Authorized Service Provider in Victoria?



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hoping to get a couple of quick responses - for those who live in the Victoria and surrounding area, which Apple Authorized Service Provider would you recommend? I need to take my MBP in this afternoon ... I'm here on holidays though, so I don't know which place is good and which place isn't.

Thanks!


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

SonicBlue82 said:


> Hoping to get a couple of quick responses - for those who live in the Victoria and surrounding area, which Apple Authorized Service Provider would you recommend? I need to take my MBP in this afternoon ... I'm here on holidays though, so I don't know which place is good and which place isn't.
> 
> Thanks!



What is wrong with the Macbook Pro?
Is it a hardware or software problem?


Others might be able to offer more help.... as I've had NO need to seek outside help since 2000., 
~ when a Blue and White G3 I bought online via eBay ( from MacNN, no less) was a creature from Hell.
And WestWorld in Victoria were at that time totally useless. 
They didn't even have a spare processor to swap out and see if that was the issue. Couldn't believe it! Paid hundreds, still had a non functioning machine.
(Ended up buying another 'loaded G3' out of California in 2004 for $140 , swapped over processors and voila ... it works, albeit slowly on TIger!)

So.. moved on to an iMac G4 in 2001 and haven't been near any Victoria dealer!
(as that old IMac G4 is still purring away in the TV room in the basement)

Anyway, they (WestWorld) might have improved as I said, my distasteful experiences were over seven years ago!


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. The left fan on my MBP isn't working, and will have to be replaced. I have verified this with SMCfancontrol and the Apple Hardware Test with the errors that it reported. I actually called Westworld, and as they currently don't have a service technician on hand, she recommended Owen Moore Associates over any other place around here ... any thoughts?


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

SonicBlue82 said:


> Thanks for the reply. The left fan on my MBP isn't working, and will have to be replaced. I have verified this with SMCfancontrol and the Apple Hardware Test with the errors that it reported. I actually called Westworld, and as they currently don't have a service technician on hand, she recommended Owen Moore Associates over any other place around here ... any thoughts?


Hello.
Sorry my info is not more up to date.


Here's one I googled!
There is a bloke on here a lot ( ex Yank!) , from a Victoria Mac Users Group. Was hoping he'd comment

Apple Store Victoria, Macs and iPods at Soho Computer Services, sohoservices.com

Soho is open today till 5!
Closed tomorrow!

Here's another few ... don't know anything about them

Restart Computer Authorized Apple Dealer and Service - ReStart Computer Inc.

on site tech support for mac and windows in Victoria BC


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*There is also CanadaRAM .... not service, but maybe part?*



SonicBlue82 said:


> Thanks for the reply. The left fan on my MBP isn't working, and will have to be replaced. I have verified this with SMCfancontrol and the Apple Hardware Test with the errors that it reported. I actually called Westworld, and as they currently don't have a service technician on hand, she recommended Owen Moore Associates over any other place around here ... any thoughts?


Additional comment...

You could check with Canada Ram.
It is local, and they are on here ( ehMac) offering advice/comments a lot too.

Canada RAM sells memory in Canada - Apple MacBook Pro Intel CoreDuo and Core2Duo Santa Rosa and Penryn


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

SonicBlue82 said:


> Hoping to get a couple of quick responses - for those who live in the Victoria and surrounding area, which Apple Authorized Service Provider would you recommend? I need to take my MBP in this afternoon ... I'm here on holidays though, so I don't know which place is good and which place isn't.
> 
> Thanks!


I've used the University of Victoria computer store several times and found the service was very good (always was under applecare though). You don't have to be a student to take computers there for repair, and if you get there before the start of school I'm guessing you'll get faster service. The week after next will be a zoo...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi, I'm the ex-yank referred to earlier. 

Sorry I didn't see this thread till now, so my info (FWIW) is probably useless, but as far as I know only Moore Associate, ServTech and (just now) Simply Computing (who JUST opened a store in Victoria! Yeah!) even HAVE techs on hand, so them's pretty much your choices.

_EDIT: Didn't think of the UVic store -- doh!_

ReStart may have one as well, but I was personally not impressed. YMMV.

If you need any further assistance -- or would just like to meet up for a cold one while you wait -- just PM me.


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, guys! I didn't have a whole lot of time, so I ended up taking it to Restart ... They seemed OK. Nice store though. Moore Associates was closed, so I couldn't take it to them. Hopefully my MBP will be back soon with new fans and maybe a logic board! Haha .. I also realized I accidentally posted this in the iPhone/iPod forum and not the Anything Mac forum ... oops


----------

